# Door charging/ escaping



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Have you taught Darcy the "wait" command? Both Henry and Millie have been taught to wait when the door opens - until I say "let's go". I always walk out myself before giving them the okay.

I taught this by saying "wait", opening the door, and if they started to move forward, I closed the door. Repeat until they hesitate to move forward, then say "let's go" and let them go through. Eventually you will build the time from opening the door to saying "let's go".


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Have you taught Darcy the "wait" command? Both Henry and Millie have been taught to wait when the door opens - until I say "let's go". I always walk out myself before giving them the okay.
> 
> I taught this by saying "wait", opening the door, and if they started to move forward, I closed the door. Repeat until they hesitate to move forward, then say "let's go" and let them go through. Eventually you will build the time from opening the door to saying "let's go".


Hmm, thanks, that's along the lines of what I was thinking. He is slowly learning wait (I make him wait before we enter the house), so I could certainly use the same tactic before we exit.

I just found this, some of it seems like it might be useful. The most important is making people aware that he will try to escape. Dog Tip: Teaching Dogs Not to Run Out the Door


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used the reward based Wait - with the big reward being allowed to go out of the door. Each time they tried to get out before being released, I simply closed the door, and waited another 20 seconds or so. It only took a couple of sessions. I would be wary of the method that works by making it scary for the dog to go out - I can see that one rebounding badly if you have an even slightly nervous dog!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> I used the reward based Wait - with the big reward being allowed to go out of the door. Each time they tried to get out before being released, I simply closed the door, and waited another 20 seconds or so. It only took a couple of sessions. I would be wary of the method that works by making it scary for the dog to go out - I can see that one rebounding badly if you have an even slightly nervous dog!


We said the same thing!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol - I did read your post, but then read the link, and got confused (not an unusual occurrence!)


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Ditto the above. If the dog rushes, he gets pulled back and the door is shut. 

Mine won't even try to go out unless his leash is on, then he knows he has to wait until I tell him ok. He's such a good boy about it now that I can stand at the door and pay the pizza guy with Vasco at my feet. (Of course, doesn't hurt that he's more interested in the possibility of pizza than in escaping!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas tried this once, and it was time for some serious exercises after since I did not want a door bolter.

I also taught Vegas the wait, and have him sit and stay before going out most doors with me. I extended the exercise by having him sit inside in the front door and stepping out, waiting, then coming back in and rewarding. This was all done with the door wide open.

I eventually got it to where I could put him in a sit/stay inside the door, go outside, and run back and forth, in and out of sight, without him coming outside while door was wide open.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas tried this once, and it was time for some serious exercises after since I did not want a door bolter.
> 
> I also taught Vegas the wait, and have him sit and stay before going out most doors with me. I extended the exercise by having him sit inside in the front door and stepping out, waiting, then coming back in and rewarding. This was all done with the door wide open.
> 
> I eventually got it to where I could put him in a sit/stay inside the door, go outside, and run back and forth, in and out of sight, without him coming outside while door was wide open.


It's cool, isn't it?

Mine knows that if his leash isn't on, he isn't going anywhere, so I can go out and leave the front door open to put the trash out or whatever, and he just watches from the doorway. I didn't actually train this one, he worked it out on his own.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia learned wait when I was letting her out of her crate. Same idea as going outside. I'd tell her to wait, if she moved the crate door got shut and she couldn't come out! She got the idea really fast! Then we moved wait to going out to potty, then to just around the house. Now I can put her in a down and tell her wait, and I can leave the room... just not walk out of the house, yet!

I have a very small foyer at my front door. The dogs are also not allowed in that area when we are using the door. If someone comes over they must wait on the other side. I taught them by placing a small board (they could easily walk over) across that area and when I was bringing groceries in/someone at the door, they would get treats if they stayed on the "right" side of that board. Now the board is long gone but they know where that magical spot is! I used the board across the kitchen entrance too to keep them out while I'm cooking too!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am very paranoid about my dogs getting out. I have managed to teach them not to bark more than once when someone comes to the door, but I haven't managed to teach them not to race at the door, so I actually have a step over gate in the passageway to the front door, and being small dogs, they can't get over it. 

I suppose I should be working on teaching them, but I have taken the easy way out!

The gate is actually quite nice looking and its free standing so you can move it around. I got it from Petsmart I think.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> I have a very small foyer at my front door. The dogs are also not allowed in that area when we are using the door. If someone comes over they must wait on the other side. I taught them by placing a small board (they could easily walk over) across that area and when I was bringing groceries in/someone at the door, they would get treats if they stayed on the "right" side of that board. Now the board is long gone but they know where that magical spot is! I used the board across the kitchen entrance too to keep them out while I'm cooking too!


Ooh that's a great idea, I love it! I have started working with Darcy on wait but I do really like the idea of keeping him out of the area entirely when people are arriving/ leaving, as that tends to be when he tries to make a break for it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I did exactly what Fluffy did and I took it a step further. I did the wait command when entering into any room. All our doors remain shut most times, so if I was going into another room and they tagged along, I open the door and they wait on me. They are to the point now they just look up at me and know. And I invite them sometimes first 

I must admit I did not do this with leash training or a timed training expercise, I just made a habit once wait was learned that I did wait for a while at any opening of doors.

My reasons: 

* Private neighborhood but a VERY busy highway once you drive out of the neighborhood.
* Children - I do not have young kids or teens but dogs love to rush and small kids can get hurt and I want my quests to be able to come in and visit without worrying about the dogs or kids.
* Our grill and patio area is off the living room (when bringing things in and out) so I want to no accidents there either 

I can be a little paranoidhwell:


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

My girls have a spot that they automatically wait 'on', like a target. It was not intentional target training, but I'm glad they figured that when the doorbell rings, they must wait on the mat. I never have to say wait, they just go there and bark. You can move the mat somewhere else and they'd go to it and bark from there. It's kinda robotic I know, kinda idiotic too, but useful especially when you're running to get that parcel or you're on a busy street.

It's not 100% but whenever they break, you say "go mat' or whatever you want and they go to it.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, make it a game every so often. The little monkeys love games so much they get fooled everytime.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> I did exactly what Fluffy did and I took it a step further. I did the wait command when entering into any room. All our doors remain shut most times, so if I was going into another room and they tagged along, I open the door and they wait on me. They are to the point now they just look up at me and know. And I invite them sometimes first


Oh, we do this too, lol, but I just explained what I did for the outside door. Stairs as well, because he used to have a VERY bad habit of ZOOMING up and down them really fast, I eventually figured out he would only go up stairs on my right side, so I started by going up with a laundry basket on that side to block him and make him walk with me, and praise at the top, now he just walks with me automatically.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait is so important.
I am glad the training worked !


----------

